# STOLEN GEAR at Jerry Johnson at Lochsa



## findellw (Jul 1, 2010)

Heads up to North Idaho and Western Montana boaters, please be on the lookout at secondhand shops, craigslist, etc.

We had three full rig bags stolen out of the back of our car yesterday 5/24 at the Jerry Johnson hot springs parking lot. A lot of this gear is very recognizable or has our names on it. Notable things that would stand out, a Shred Ready Shaggy helmet with a Grateful Dead Skull and design painted on the entire thing, 2 S/M black Sweet Strutter helmets- one with a pink giraffe/unicorn sticker on the back, a Large turquoise Sol Gear rig bag, Women's L purple Kokatat Icon drysuit, Women's M custom pink Kokatat Meridian drysuit, Men's XL custom green Kokatat Meridian drysuit, a S/M black Astral Greenjacket, a M/L black Astral Greenjacket, a M/L green/black Astral Greenjacket.

Some, but not all of our gear was labeled. Names that would be on the gear:
Britt Thiessen, Julia Hatch, Bethany Blitz, Will Findell

attached are the full lists of what was stolen, and some pictures showing some of the gear. You can see the very identifiable grateful dead helmet. Thanks for spreading the word, and watch out!


----------



## findellw (Jul 1, 2010)

More of what was stolen


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks a bunch douche nuggets. ...that's to them, not you.

FYI - I only see 3 lists of items. No other photos attached.

And good luck finding your items.


----------



## findellw (Jul 1, 2010)

The easily identifiable Grateful Dead Shred Ready helmet


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

:evil: That effing sucks.

May the fleas of ten thousand camels invade their crotch. And may their arms be to short too scratch.


If they're boaters, I hope their boats are holed on the rock of every river, that their axle bearings go out on their next shuttle, that their drag bag comes unclipped, and that their weed all gets wet and moldy. And I hope they're caught and publicly shamed.

If they're not boaters, I hope their car overheats, the head warps, and the stench of your polypro forever inhabit their vehicle.






REALLY sucks to lose your drysuits and PFD's right in the peak of the season. I hope you get it all back.


----------

